# DTPCHEMICALS is out



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi all back home.

Result looks like an ulcer. Doc described it as a linear ulcer 2 inches long by half an inch wide.. The camera wasn`t too bad, it was the bloody scissors that they used to take biopsies looked menacing. He wants to ensure that there is nothing more serious underneath as he said he would not expect to find an ulcer where this was.


Had 3 course meal before they would let me out. Then had to wait 5 hours for tablets.


thanks for all your responses

dave p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice one, keep taking the pills! :wink: 

REgards

Peter


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Does that mean no more drinking now???
So glad you are home --take it easy now dont rush. :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well done. Back out from the germ factory.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Great to have you back Dave :wink:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Now with an ulcer that big may I suggest not riding your motorbike like your Avatar - could be painful !!!!!

Glad to hear the news - not good news but a lot better that the worst scenario we all think about at time like this - take it easy on the celebration drinks


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice to have you back Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad to see you are out Dave, you take it easy.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Rum is the answer! Drown the bloody thing!

 
Eddie


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi all back home.
> 
> Result looks like an ulcer. Doc described it as a linear ulcer 2 inches long by half an inch wide.. The camera wasn`t too bad, it was the bloody scissors that they used to take biopsies looked menacing. He wants to ensure that there is nothing more serious underneath as he said he would not expect to find an ulcer where this was.
> 
> ...


Top stuff Dave


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

eddievanbitz said:


> Rum is the answer! Drown the bloody thing!
> 
> 
> Eddie


Maybe not so silly - a million years ago when I was about 27, my doctor seriously (I think :wink: ) suggested that I should drown it in whisky 8)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Will that cauterise it. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As the man on the telly says: you need to " calm down dear" !

Glad all went smoothly.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I had to write a list of foods and drinks that give me indegestion.
This is it
Spirits I suffer with adding lemonade or water
Lager I drink guinness or whitbreads.
White wine I drink Red
Mince pies I suffer
Sage and onion stuffing Can leave it
Any shop bought meat pies including sausage rolls and pork pies.
Bacon & egg rolls Will leave the bread off
Tomatoes Tinned ones ok
Cucumber
Coffee will drink it weaker
Fruit juice.
Salt
Got fed up of thinking.

In all the healthy stuff a man needs to survive on

So i will have to moderate a bit.

Kicked aspirin into touch

Dave p


Dave p


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Welcome home Dave and thanks for keeping us posted. :wink: 

All the kind words that have been expressed by your virtual friends illustrates why MotorhomeFacts means so much to so many. :wink:


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

About 15 years ago i had a judinal ulcer the pain was excruciating.

I went to the doctors who referred me to the hospital who stuck the camera down my throat and took a biopsy.

I went back to the doctors for the results who then confirmed it was a judinal ulcer and he explained to me what causes the ulcer.

It is a bacteria called hellicum bacteria that gnawed at the judinal which became raw so when i ate the acid level in my stomach would rise when it touched the raw judinal thats when the excruciating pain started.

He told me it was my lucky day has a cure had been found for it, and they did not operate to cure it anymore.

The treatment was a course of a tablet called Losec and a course of anti biotics within a month i was cured.

I can now eat anything and i mean anything.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Very glad to hear that you are out and about dave  ) 

You will have to sell that bike :!: you are getting to excited and popping to many wheelies :lol: 
Les :wink:


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

glad you are out .look after yourself


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good to hear that you've been released, Dave :wink: 

Take it easy.

Gerald


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

One should never underestimate the curative power of saving a few bob on th'wifi...

Glad you made it out of there before the upchucky pharty slurp virus got to you :lol: :lol: 

(6 wards closed locally :roll


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice to see you back Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was screened for mrsa when admitted .
I asked for screening on exit :lol: 
The cleaning regime leaves a lot to be desired. The nurses were brill, especially after i was put in a room on my own. Had them laughing for ages :wink: 


dave p


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I was screened for mrsa when admitted .
> I asked for screening on exit :lol:
> The cleaning regime leaves a lot to be desired. The nurses were brill, especially after i was put in a room on my own. Had them laughing for ages :wink:
> 
> dave p


Why did you forget your pj's :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

According to a local source with a couple of weeks on antibiotics you may well feel a lot better.

Really glad to hear you're out, and that you kept the nurses amused (however you did it!).

We both hope that the final result is excellent and that you will soon be back to munching your way through anything you want.

You can now boast of having been on the TV very recently! :lol:

Dave and Lesley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Welcome back, we will have to do all the drinking for you at the next meet!

OK only joking, I am sure Frank and I will share a few bottles of whisky!

Take it easy.

Regards

Chris


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad to read you are back home and survived your hospital stay!

So no spicey foods for a bit now  hope you will be ok for Xmas lunch.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Kicked aspirin into touch


What did I do? 8O


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That is good to hear Dave. As for an ulcer, I would be surprised if you did not have on given the way business is these days. 

Me being me, I would have a go at drowning it, as far as I know I do not have one, maybe that is due to all the precautionary drowning I do. Good luck, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh no, E's out, lock up your daughters.

Good oh Dave.

Kev.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome back Dave, just seen your post.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Dave Good to see you're back and in good verbal fettle. The trouble with these probs is not so much the treatment but the suffering of restrictive diets afterwards.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Gawd! Just when we thought it was safe to go out they release him. Time off for good behaviour I expect! :lol: 

Welcome back to the real world Dave.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Out*

Ohhhh I am so pleased you have come out, Dave!

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Russell are you after Pussers job, sweetie?


dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*DTP*

Is that gin and tonic with ice and slice or without!

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am glad you are out and camera doo dah wasn't so bad.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Glad that they have let you out Dave. How is work coping without you?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Work coping without me.

They, son in law (Ian) and Lady p have done exceptionaly well.
0 orders nothing to do.
Tomorrow Ian out doing insurance job. Lady p Asda delivery due, and to take mum for new specs and a check to bank.

Me I have a delivery to do 10 miles away but £60 profit.
Thursday my birthday so im offf to motorbike show at nec.

Should get reasonable order from regular on friday.
Then the usual early slowdown to christmas.

Not downhearted though.
Dave p


----------

